# 444 Hydraulics



## budro (Jun 15, 2011)

We have an international 444 gas tractor that has power steering. We just replaced the hydraulic pump (cessna one). Wondering if we still have air in the line somewhere. Whats happening is that if we try to raise the 3point lift arms the hydraulic pump starts surging like a valve is stuck. If we leave the lift lever and draft lever down we can drive it around and the power steering works fine lift the lever and the steering starts to jerk as well. Also we hooked up a round baler to the external rear hookups and it will lift the back about 1/2 open and then stop if i let go of the handle and pull it again it will move a couple inches each time until if completely opens the baler. Does this sound like air in the line still or more like a valve is stuck somewhere. The suction like isnt getting overly hot like its working hard. It just gets warm to the touch. Any help diagnosing this would be greatly appreciated. 
Forgot to mention the 3 point lift arms will not go down without you standing on them in the down position and if you give it any gas at all off of idle it will raise them back with the lever in the down position.
Also we replace the inline filter under the steering wheel and the suction screen at the rear resevoir.


----------

